# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  چگونه فایلی با پسوند mat  را در متلب باز کنیم؟

## haniyeh.ghassami

سلام
من مبتدی هستم در متلب
یک دیتابیس دارم که با پسوند مت ذخیره شده
می خواهم تصاویر درون ان را به شکل عکس های کوچک در یک فایل ذخیره کنم
چگونه این کار را باید انجام دهم؟

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
اگه می خواهید فایل متلب را باز کنید که به طور ساده ابتدا لازمه مسیر جاری متلب را همون فولدری که فایل مت داخلش هست قرار بدید و این دستور را بزنید
load myfile.mat
همچنین باید دید داخل فایل چه ساختاری ( cell  یا آرایه یا ..)هست که متناسب با اون عکسها که مثلا  با حلقه استخراج بشن

----------


## arshadnarmafzar

سلام
من یه دیتابیس mat. دارم که ماتریس تصاویر هستن اما وقتی اونارو  توی متلب لود میکنم و با دستور imshow نمایش میدم برای همه یه تصویر نشون  میده که تصویر موردنظر هم نیست.
لطفاً راهنماییم کنید.
ممنون

----------


## arshadnarmafzar

> سلام
> اگه می خواهید فایل متلب را باز کنید که به طور ساده ابتدا لازمه مسیر جاری متلب را همون فولدری که فایل مت داخلش هست قرار بدید و این دستور را بزنید
> load myfile.mat
> همچنین باید دید داخل فایل چه ساختاری ( cell  یا آرایه یا ..)هست که متناسب با اون عکسها که مثلا  با حلقه استخراج بشن


سلام
میشه برای استخراج با حلقه مثال بزنید.
ممنون

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
الان معلوم نیست داخل فایل mat چی هست. درسته که تصویره ولی با چه ساختاری؟
داخلش آرایه هست اگه هست چند در چنده؟

----------


## arshadnarmafzar

> سلام
> الان معلوم نیست داخل فایل mat چی هست. درسته که تصویره ولی با چه ساختاری؟
> داخلش آرایه هست اگه هست چند در چنده؟


آرایه ی 1001*1001 (ماتریس دو بعدی) با کلاس double هستن
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x2ryipgzr...RPEDC.mat?dl=0
لینک بالا یکی از همون فایل هاست

----------


## rahnema1

همون طور که اشاره کردید این فقط یه تصویر ه که به شکل زیر دیده می شه
http://www.sharefile.ir/uploads/1444462745.png

----------

